# Utterly and completely new...



## Tzu-Theory (Mar 18, 2010)

Firstly, great site. Of the many that exist out there, I have found Heresy Online to be one of the best as far as ease of info-consumption. I wanted to make my first post to break the ice. I have very little hard-core experience with Fantasy (a few fleeting games here and there) and I finding myself utterly hooked after purchasing the Skull Pass set. I am convinced this will be a multi-thousand dollar hobby for me and that my wife will learn to hate it 

That being said- Where is ground 0 for new players? Where should I cut through the BS and begin? Is it the books that came with Skull Pass? We all know there are simple ways to learn a game and I am looking for those hints. I am already plugged in with a local GW store and plan to utilize them as well.

As a fleeting mention, I am an author and game designer for some other companies- notably Wizards of the Coast and Open Design and I am finding it both fascinating and frustrating that I never delved too far into this community. Thanks for the site, thanks for the community, and I hope I can learn from the veterans located here.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

WotC!  

Well, a good way to start is the starter kit... which you've already got. Next is to decide on your army. Base this choice on what you find coolest. No point in playing a strong army if you hate it. 

Then, buy a codex (an army's rule book, I'm not sure how many terms you're familiar with) and start building a list. Minimum size for an army is a general and two units of troops. Check out the army list and tactical sections for gaming advice, and the modeling area for painting and assembly help. Oh, and post some pics of minis when you have some, everyone here likes to see peoples' work.

That's my two cents, welcome to Heresy, enjoy the hobby and site!

Ps: GW may not have the best prices, but it is a good spot for advice. If you're uncertain what to do, their staff can help you out... just make sure your sales filter is on, or you'll walk away broke. Good luck! :victory:


----------



## Tzu-Theory (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Inquisitor Varrius!


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey there!
Welcome to Heresy Online, hope you'll have a great time here.

As for learning the rules just practice a lot with the skull pass box set.
Eventually you can expand your horizon by learning the advanced rules in the big rulebook.
The book you get with the skull pass box set is a compacted version and encompasse only the basics.
As with all games you learn by playing and some "light" reading, so get stuck in there! 

If you're wondering what army befits your style I suggest you read this thread.
You could also peek into the armybooks at the GW store if you're stuck choosing between armies.

Best of luck! :victory:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As the others have said you have the full set of game rules in the mini rule book you got with skull pass, you now need to decide which army is for you and buy the army book so you can learn you chosen armies specific rules to go along with this, GW staff can help you in picking up the rules quickly, if not find a veteran of fantasy at your local GW store and ask him to run through a small game with different units explaining how movement, magic and combat etc work.

Once you have chosen an army see what units in core and hero/lord you like best and buy them to help you start out - sometimes the battlion box and one metal hero blister is all you'll need whereas others may require you buying boxes of men and not bothering with the battalion boxset.


----------



## Alvraad (Mar 5, 2008)

The GW stores I've been too have beginner battles on Sundays. If no one wants to play fantasy one of the store clerks generally would be happy to play a 1000 point game with you. You could even use the store army for that game.

There is also an some program they offer at the stores and I've been told its worth while.

I've never participate in it but I've really appreciated the program, especially because it helps in bringing up new players quickly to a standard of gaming that is enjoyable to both players. IE a mostly painted army and very good mind for the rules of the game. Another bonus is that these guys generally don't quit playing after a month either.

And just so I don't sound any more like a GW employee I do suggest shopping around. Most of GW's prices are completely fixed. You can find places that charge more (this one place over in Texas comes to mind) but other places sometimes charge less. I've had luck to haggle some prices down at a couple places if the manager is friendly enough and happens to be clerking that day.


----------



## Tzu-Theory (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I signed up at my local GW store for the "Academy" program.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Academy is a great way to not only learn about the game, but how to model, paint, and everything else that comes in between. They also don't get too advanced or start covering off the wall topics, so you get the basics, and if you've got a good GW employee, you'll get them well. Once you've got the basics down, look for a local club or some veterans at the store and make some friends. Assuming they're not d-bags, they'll help you get to that next level where you can start to really get fluid with the game systems.


----------

